# more nfs problems

## eno

Hello. I am having a little NFS problem trying to mount my shared directory on either of the two computers on my network. Here are the commands I have tried followed by their output:

```

# /etc/init.d/nfs start

 * Starting NFS statd...                                                           [ ok ]

 * Exporting NFS directories...

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 527: 28139 Killed $exportfs -r 1>&2         [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS daemon...                                                       [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS mountd...                                                        [ ok ]

# mount -t nfs 192.168.0.100:/home/eno/share /mnt/test/

mount: RPC: Timed out

```

This is the contents of my /etc/exports

```

/home/eno/share 192.168.0.101(rw,sync) 192.168.0.100(rw,sync)

```

And here is what I found in /var/log/everything/current

```

Jun 23 14:41:28 [rpc.mountd] refused mount request from 192.168.0.100 for /home/eno/share (/): no export entry_

```

It says that every time I try and mount... but there is an entry for it, from the look of /etc/exports. Also, I've tried mounting it on my own comp, and on the other comp, no luck on either. It has worked on the other comp in the past, and there have been no major changes to it. This is a fresh install of gentoo, and haven't got it to work yet. It worked in my past install no problem... not sure why this is coming up now. Hope someone can help, thanks  :Smile: 

EDIT: Also forgot to mention my /etc/hosts.allow and /etc/hosts.deny, here they are

```

# cat /etc/hosts.allow

portmap: 192.168.0.100 , 192.168.0.101 , 127.0.0.1

lockd: 192.168.0.100 , 192.168.0.101 , 127.0.0.1

rquotad: 192.168.0.100 , 192.168.0.101 , 127.0.0.1

mountd: 192.168.0.100 , 192.168.0.101 , 127.0.0.1

statd: 192.168.0.100 , 192.168.0.101 , 127.0.0.1

# cat /etc/hosts.deny

portmap:ALL

lockd:ALL

mountd:ALL

rquotad:ALL

statd:ALL

```

Also its worth mentioning that these exact files were used in my previous gentoo install, and I had no problems there. So I doubt they are the problem.

----------

## zendron

What did

```
#rpcinfo -p
```

tell us ?

----------

## eno

```

# rpcinfo -p

   program vers proto   port

    100000    2   tcp    111  portmapper

    100000    2   udp    111  portmapper

    100024    1   udp    881  status

    100024    1   tcp    884  status

    100003    2   udp   2049  nfs

    100003    3   udp   2049  nfs

    100003    2   tcp   2049  nfs

    100003    3   tcp   2049  nfs

    100021    1   udp  32783  nlockmgr

    100021    3   udp  32783  nlockmgr

    100021    4   udp  32783  nlockmgr

    100021    1   tcp  33897  nlockmgr

    100021    3   tcp  33897  nlockmgr

    100021    4   tcp  33897  nlockmgr

    100005    1   udp    982  mountd

    100005    1   tcp    985  mountd

    100005    2   udp    982  mountd

    100005    2   tcp    985  mountd

    100005    3   udp    982  mountd

    100005    3   tcp    985  mountd

```

----------

## L0ki

I have EXACT the same problem. I must have done something to that box, but I do not remember.....before I rebootet, everything worked like a charm  :Sad: 

----------

## pedro

I'm getting this problem too, everything whas working perfectly but know I can't mount my NFS shares and I can't connect on a remote X by XDMCP.

I dont believe this is a broken update since my last "emerge -u world" was done few days ago.

Anyone else is getting the same problem?

----------

## L0ki

I emerge the new baselayout and everything is working as far as I can tell.....strange problem.....

----------

## eno

Thank you L0ki! I re-emerged the baselayout and it is all fixed now.  :Smile: 

----------

## Buzz

I am also having this problem on my file server.  One of my kids hit the power button on the computer and after a reboot I am getting the error on line 527 and now none of my exports can be mounted.  I have reemerged baselayout (and gawk, it seems needed to be reemerged for it to work again) , unmerged nfs-utils and reemerged with no success.   The error persists.  I have rebooted, etc.  Double-checked the files and the hosts.allow, hosts.deny, exports all appear just fine to me.  The rpcinfo -p looks similar to the above output.  When the remote computer attempts to mount, however, it is denied.  

The runscript.sh error is at fault, it appears to me.  I don't know what to do to fix it at the moment  :Sad:   If anyone has any other suggestions, I'd appreciate it.  I can currently access those files through samba, but it is much less convenient especially since I typically run my /usr/portage/distfiles over nfs to avoid downloading multiple times to my different computers.

Thanks for any suggestions,

Buzz

----------

## eno

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I am also having this problem on my file server. One of my kids hit the power button on the computer and after a reboot I am getting the error on line 527 and now none of my exports can be mounted. I have reemerged baselayout (and gawk, it seems needed to be reemerged for it to work again) , unmerged nfs-utils and reemerged with no success. The error persists. I have rebooted, etc. Double-checked the files and the hosts.allow, hosts.deny, exports all appear just fine to me. The rpcinfo -p looks similar to the above output. When the remote computer attempts to mount, however, it is denied.
> 
> The runscript.sh error is at fault, it appears to me. I don't know what to do to fix it at the moment If anyone has any other suggestions, I'd appreciate it. I can currently access those files through samba, but it is much less convenient especially since I typically run my /usr/portage/distfiles over nfs to avoid downloading multiple times to my different computers.
> ...

 

You said one of your kids hit the power button. I recently had a power outage and I was getting all kinds of errors when I booted up, had to reinstall. Personally I think ReiserFS was at fault. I am using all Ext3 now... you woulden't happen to be using ReiserFS?

Of course, I have no idea if it was ReiserFS or not... I just switched to Ext3 to lessen the chance of it happening again.  :Smile: 

Edit: Using the search, I did find that a few people were having problems too...

Edit2: BTW, if you emerge acpid and have acpi support in the kernel (for power button), you can set it up so when you hit the powerbutton it sends the poweroff command...  :Smile: 

```

# make menuconfig

General setup  --->

     ACPI Support  --->

          [*] ACPI Support

          <M>   Button

// compile, install new kernel

# modprobe button

# emerge acpid

# vim /etc/acpi/events/default

event=button/power* 

action=poweroff 

# rc-update add acpid default

# /etc/init.d/acpid start

```

----------

## Buzz

 *eno wrote:*   

> 
> 
> You said one of your kids hit the power button. I recently had a power outage and I was getting all kinds of errors when I booted up, had to reinstall. Personally I think ReiserFS was at fault. I am using all Ext3 now... you woulden't happen to be using ReiserFS?
> 
> 

 

Thanks for the nice post.  I am not running reiserfs on that box (or partition).  It seems the other day the problem magically dissapeared.  I'm not sure what "fixed" it, either.  Sorry this can't be a help to people reading this looking for a solution.  Seems the problem came without warning and dissapeared the same way.

For what it's worth, I believe I had done updates a while back and had some critical projects going which kept me from rebooting the file server.  My guess is that when the kids turned the server off, problems appeared that were related to the update.  I have re-installed the applications mentioned in this forum, shut off nfs on every machine involved, and then brought them all back online with nfs.  In any case, it's working for me now.

Thanks again,

Buzz

----------

